# Floating snail....thier all about dead what the crap!?



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

today i went to petsmart and got 4 mystery snails....2 gold and 2 black...well the gold selection was pitiful but i got the best looking ones out of the whole tank..
Today I brought them home and put them in the tank one of them ate and they all started moving around
2 wen to the top of the tank and stuck their noses out of the water and they were both knocked back down by fishie swimming around one sank and 1 floated......and now it wont go back down...the gold one is the one thats floating
and ive noticed none of them go all the way back in their shells like they did when i got them from the pet store...the floating one cant even get its whole body back in .
What is happening to my snails???
there is no chlorine in my water
what is going on!
I thought snails were supposed to be tough and what not
i put them all in a smaller tank and it looks like 2 more have died


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i think their is some kind of metal in my water....i read that that can kill them
What else can kill them??
Ive got more snails about to be shipped to me and I need to know what I can put in the water to make it safe
the water is warm and the ph levels are a lil high
im doing a large water change tomorrow


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

It usually happens because they have air trapped my golden apple snails use to do this and they just let the air out and they floated back down.

- Jonno


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I put them in a little container of bottled water
they are doing ok in there
the 2 black ones are crawling around and 1 of the gold ones is thinking about coming out
But I really think the other gold one is dead
but i read that they play dead sometimes when their stressed
I had my water tested over and over and theres nothing in it but magnesium
i know I spelled that wronge
but thats all thats in my water
Will that kill the snails??


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

they are all alive 
im getting some Seachem Prime for my water
hopefully it will help


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Mystery snails do that every so often. Smell them to determine if they're dead.

Kim


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

they are all alive
but they all keep going to the surface to get air
Is that normal??


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

They have a lung and gills, so yes they do go to the suface. The will also walk right out of tanks that aren't well covered


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

they are all starting to come around
thank god 
one even crawled on my finger
i found a site that had information about nitrite and amonia poisoning and treatment info
and the treatment worked...so far
but i still cant get my nitrite levels down in the big tank


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

lol i was gunna say.. smell them! you cant mistake the smell of a dead apple snail!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

L.c. said:


> but i still cant get my nitrite levels down in the big tank


So, your tank is not cycled???? What are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate test results?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

yes im cycled haha 
i dont understand why the nitrite went up though
amonia is at 0 nitrate too
i guess i wasnt doing big enough water changes every weekend
i was doing 2 buckets of wate every weekend
when i put my fish in everything was just fine the ph and the amonia and nitrate and nitrite i think i was over feeding....oops
the levels of nitrite went down last night but im still gonna do another water change today to get it back to 0
i found a great place that gives great info on snails
www.applesnails.net


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

0 ammonia, high nitrite, 0 nitrate in a cycled tank is impossible.... Maybe your test kit is bad, or maybe you are not cycled.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

the amonia is at 0
the nitrite is at 0.25
and crap...there is no nitrate test which is retarded cause this is a master test kit
maybe my tank isnt cycled all the way yet
its been about a month since its been set up


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

@$#% smell them?

lol only if you had a bunch of chillies beside you!


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you use aquarium salt in your aquarium? I had apple snails some time aog, and they only do well with aquarium salt if introduced gradually. The ones I put in without a slow introduction swelled and died.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Are you in Central Wi, Lc? I live south of Wausau and have well water and can't keep a snail alive in my tank. :console: 

Kay


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

They are all getting better
their nirtite poisoning treatments are working
hmm should i try the salt thing...it wont hurt them will it...
Like how much salt
They are in a small 1 or 2 gallon hospital tank right now


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you don't use salt already then you don't need to worry about it. Apple snails do better with no salt at all.


----------

